# About to ship out this special AE86



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for the 86' lovers

on its way to its new owner now....

:clap:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Niiice I love AE86's, but if it was mine that paintjob would have to go.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You beauty!!!!!

Bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Niiice I love AE86's, but if it was mine that paintjob would have to go.


id prefer white/panda

however the customer wanted this specific car


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:very nice


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> id prefer white/panda
> 
> however the customer wanted this specific car


Yes, totally agree - cant beat white/black scheme on an AE86


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I so want a red over black AE86!!!
With a 20V on throttle bodies....oooh it hurts to want so much.:runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I so want a red over black AE86!!!
> With a 20V on throttle bodies....oooh it hurts to want so much.:runaway:


we can make your dreams come true

best noise i ever had ringing in my ears was the sound of Miguels AE , on full loud pedal, going through a tunnel, with Paul (hyrev) boosting past in his 34

:nervous:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Niiice I love AE86's, but if it was mine that paintjob would have to go.


Yep, I'm not too into the bling either, but fortunately our customer has similar tastes to me... 

We looked beyond the crazy paint job at the quality of the rust free shell & full wide body Runfree bodywork with CBY tailgate, full forged spec Toda Racing Engine, KMS 4 into 1 manifold, Freedom ECU, TRD close ratio gearbox, TRD diff, quality full competiton spec. suspension, proper offset Watanabes, new brakes, etc. Car was completely rebuilt 10,000km ago at cost of over 4,000,000 Yen. 
It doesn't even have stone chips - as it was only a fun car the owner cherished. I personally inspected then paid for it in cash, over the weekend from it's 51 year old owner (At a much reduced price - making it affordable!) and drove it a total of 600km to get it back to Chiba ready to go to NZ. 

Kinda similar DNA to mine, albeit not as wild but still horny as hell. 
Paintwork has grown on me. The Bhuddist chant on the underside of the bonnet's cool too (_Matty, put that pic up!_). 

I love nice 86's. Getting so rare now... many parts are discontinued nowadays, so original 16V engine tune parts, TRD gearboxes, body parts, etc. aren't available off the shelf any more. Glad I did a full build when I did now...

Wait till you see the blue (IS-F Purple flip) N2 TRD bodied full hillclimb spec. 3 door Trueno we're building for another customer. That's pure 86 PORN!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

matty32 said:


> we can make your dreams come true
> 
> best noise i ever had ringing in my ears was the sound of Miguels AE , on full loud pedal, going through a tunnel, with Paul (hyrev) boosting past in his 34
> 
> :nervous:


I kept looking, but work vehicles came first. One day....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

They'll get rarer & rarer. I'm surprised by how many parts are dissapearing from suppliers every year for 86's now... disappearing fast!!

BTW 16V is better than 20V as 5 valves can't rev quite as high. 10,000 is possible on full race 16V 4AGE's. Mine's set at 9,250 for longlevity 

This is what a well tuned 4AGE sounds like on the track: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__UAuBu6hLs


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I know, but I've had 16v ones in a thousand MR2s. Tuned, turboed and even twincharged! Just fancied a change.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

here you go


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

That's nice not a fan of the paint job tho

how much do those tailgates go for mine has the standard tailgate with a trd spoiler and its like a swimming pool on top of the spoiler every time it rains lol which is rusting out the the tailgate


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Mental


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I want that inside my bonnet. A translation would be great


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Full body restoration is an important factor, not so much the paintjob. It took looking beyond the marmite choice of finish to appreciate what this car consisted of.










The Kanji under the bonnet is a Bhuddist chant. You can see more about it here

The CBY bootlid is about 600 GBP new in Japan, plus INTL carriage + paint...

DCD's due to shoot it for Speedhunters.com next week before it heads to NZ, so the full writeup will be along sometime soon...


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

matty32 said:


> here you go


I like what they done with the plate under the bonnet vent got the exact same bonnet and again let's in water on top of the engine lol I see it's been riveted on but do they show on top of the bonnet? 





Miguel - Newera said:


> Full body restoration is an important factor, not the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow £600 best start saving my penny's lol defo need to buy one tho


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

No, doesn't show, R32Singh... 

I also have a similar (Levin) carbon vented bonnet & put a sheet of bubble film on top of my engine with the bonnet unlocked (So I don't forget to take it off before starting the engine) if it's left outside.
We don't have thieves to worry about here, unlike the UK sadly, but mostly mine is always under a cover anyways. Helps protect all the carbon body parts from UV and avoids rust developing. 

This particular car was always garaged, hence the chrome being like new on the Watanabes.

You could get a fitted cover from a specialist in UK. Not too expensive & well worth it for an 86...


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> No, doesn't show, R32Singh...
> 
> I also have a similar (Levin) carbon vented bonnet & put a sheet of bubble film on top of my engine with the bonnet unlocked (So I don't forget to take it off before starting the engine) if it's left outside.
> We don't have thieves to worry about here, unlike the UK sadly, but mostly mine is always under a cover anyways. Helps protect all the carbon body parts from UV and avoids rust developing.
> ...


Every time it rains I have to quicky run out with a black bag and cover the vent lol good old 86 life :thumbsup: Might still do that plate under the vent thing tho interesting how the the rivets have not gone all the way through to the top Maybe it's double layered ?

Yeah definitely have to look into getting a cover made


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice interior floor mats..


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

i do have a soft spot for hachi's given that i grew up with them, though that paint job would have to go for something a little less flashy. Panda is good, but i think a nice black limited makeover with the Watanabe's re done in gold (to match the steering wheel) might look quite tasty.


If only i had a spare parking space for more toys :'(


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

What a lovely car :clap:

Miguel, you have to post some pics of yours when you find some time 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> What a lovely car :clap:
> 
> Miguel, you have to post some pics of yours when you find some time
> 
> ...


...Hasn't changed much since it was finished a few years ago. Still love it. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/93566-newera-imports-corolla-levin.html


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah okay 

But it's really lovely to look at again and again :bowdown1:

What a machine :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i will take one


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

by the way, for those of you who know nothing about Japan, Buddhist chants like the one shown here are normally recited at funerals -to ensure safe passage to the other side, I guess (how poetic in this case?!). Blessings given to new cars, homes, babies, etc. are done under the Shinto religion.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting... learn something new every day


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's the writeup, which might be a good way to show why it's better to spend realistic money buying a truly pukka '86 with a ton of well chosen & fitted tuning parts already fitted than going out and buying a cheap one to "restore" under the false belief it's saving money.

The same applies to other desirable older cars too...  

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> They'll get rarer & rarer. I'm surprised by how many parts are dissapearing from suppliers every year for 86's now... disappearing fast!!
> 
> BTW 16V is better than 20V as 5 valves can't rev quite as high. 10,000 is possible on full race 16V 4AGE's. Mine's set at 9,250 for longlevity
> 
> This is what a well tuned 4AGE sounds like on the track: Pure N2 AE86 240HP Track Attack - YouTube


that just gave me wood

on a serious note, does that mean that the 20v head isn't the way to go?
i'd got the impression that was the one for the purists?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice motor, but cant stand cars that have different coloured engine bays to the rest of the car.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

20v is a cheaper way to increasing power. Get a black top, drop it in with 4 throttles already on there, do a waterline conversion, distributor re-positioning, put some decent cams in and it will make about 175bhp with a good tune.
But if it's a serious 4AGE being built, the big valve head is usually preferred. Formula Atlantic engines were the ultimate incarnation of the 4AGE and they were 16v. N2 engines in Japan are usually also 16V for racing.


----------

